

Lego Programmable Drummer - zekers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvnnZ7kr1tQ

======
jotux
Reminds me of an HP67 programmable calculator.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HP-67/-97](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HP-67/-97)

